# Cat5 vs Cat6



## uncivilized425 (Apr 14, 2011)

I am creating a game room filled with multiple consoles such as 4 PS3s and 4 Xboxes with a few computers. I'm not the most tech savoy guy, but i heard something about i would need to use cat6 cables. What are the difference between Cat5 vs Cat6 and would i anything else to complete my project?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

You really only need Cat5e Ethernet cables... Cat6 is supposed to give higher speeds and lower latencies but it's more expensive and harder to install (and harder to have to actually install if you do it from scratch). You generally only need Cat5e unless you're running massive, latency-free data (but can't afford Optic Fiber)


----------



## asmDash (Apr 19, 2011)

IF you have the extra money then go ahead and get Cat6 and have someone come and install it for you. Otherwise Cat5e works just fine.


----------



## PinoyIT (Feb 28, 2011)

Better signal-to-noise ratio on the cat 6. I would go with cat 6 if cost isn't an issue.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm networking my whole house with Cat5e. Cat6 isn't worth the added cost.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

ebackhus said:


> I'm networking my whole house with Cat5e. Cat6 isn't worth the added cost.


Agreed. They're worth it like I said if you're running enterprise systems. A home networking solution needs only Cat5e.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

You will not see any difference between Cat5 and Cat6 on a user level. Cat6 cable will give better results at greater distances, but thats above +60m. Also Consoles have a 1000mbit/s (~100mb/s) ethernet port so the Cat5 cable will be no where near max capacity due to hardware limitations. (~1Gbit/s on Cat5 < 60metres).
I have a Home Network ive setup myself and using a commercial tester from my company its possible to get a Cat5 cable running in excess of 2Gbit/s at about 35m. But again even having 10PCs on the same cable will not reach the cables maximum data throughput.


----------

